# War on consciousness, Imposition of standard tuning A=440hz



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Apr 21, 2012)

I've been doing research on using a high A on an 8 string and came across this article.

MUSICAL CULT CONTROL: THE ROCKEFELLER FOUNDATION?S WAR ON CONSCIOUSNESS THROUGH THE IMPOSITION OF A=44OHZ STANDARD TUNING ?

Interesting read regardless of you stance/opinion on this Illuminati/NWO shit permeating the internet. Presents a history of music being used to control the population.

Conspiracy Theorists offer an answer/explanation (however delusional they may be). Whereas the opposition (to the conspirator) becomes defensive and quickly changes the subject.

If this interests anyone I'd like to hear your opinion.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Apr 21, 2012)

"In 1910, motivated by a grant provided by the Rockefeller Foundation for the American Federation of Musicians, the initial effort to institute A=440Hz standard tuning had limited success in America. In Europe, the initial effort had near zero impact. Additional promotions were needed to secure the music world&#8217;s acceptance of A=440Hz that was perceived as less pleasant, or dull when compared with other frequencies described below."

Why was 440hz really chosen if other frequencies had a more appealing sound


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 21, 2012)

This is the stupidest fucking thing I've ever read.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Apr 21, 2012)

Yet this crap is everywhere on the internet


----------



## Guitarman700 (Apr 21, 2012)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Yet this crap is everywhere on the internet



Because logic and critical thinking are becoming lost arts.


----------



## ry_z (Apr 21, 2012)

This again?


----------



## Varcolac (Apr 21, 2012)

It's the sort of pseudo-scientific half-strands of almost-logic that makes my brain hurt.


----------



## asher (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Demiurge (Apr 21, 2012)

I try to keep an open mind to discussions of tunings, temperments, and whatnot, but an argument that a standardization of pitches, etc. is some sort of evil plot is completely lost on me. 

Music is supposed to be fun- a source of entertainment and expression- and consumers and creators can make their own experience out it. Trying to politicize what is essentially a utilitarian standardization (never without compromises, certainly) is probably more sinister agenda than trying to make it easier to musicians worldwide to trade instruments and play together.


----------



## Ninjahat (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh hell yeah man, the Illuminati controlling my mind through tunings? Just a second, I need to get my foil hat....


----------



## Necris (Apr 22, 2012)

You can tune your reference pitch to whatever you like, and that includes the frequencies of celestial bodies and phenomena, A4 doesn't even need to be used as a reference pitch all the time. You can use Middle C, you can use D3, you can use G5 a quarter sharp, you can use literally any pitch you choose as a reference pitch and your 1/1 changes accordingly but unless it inspires the creation of music rather than conspiracy theories it's a worthless venture.


----------



## Necris (Apr 22, 2012)

I decided to analyze the differences between A440, 432 and 444 for fun, because I have nothing better to do.
*A 432*:
Dropping down 31 cents from A 440 gives you A=431.942 hz the closest to 432 or A 432.10, the so called earth frequency. The interval between these two reference pitches is an roughly an eighth tone (25 cents) plus 6 cents which is only a slightly larger interval than the smallest interval the untrained human ear can easily discern as being a different note, known as the Syntonic comma (21.51 cents). 

If you were to play a melody tuned to A440 and then immediately afterward play the same melody tuned to A 432 the average listener would hear the same melody but badly out of tune.
*
A 444*:
Tuning up 16 Cents from A440 brings you to A = 444.085 Hz. The interval between A440 and A444 is a smaller interval than a syntonic comma (21.51 cents). 
As such, if you were to play a melody tuned to A440 and then immediately afterward play the same melody tuned to A 444 the average listener would hear the same melody almost exactly, the difference in tuning would only become apparent if the melodies in each reference pitch were played simultaneously allowing the beats caused by the differences in frequency to be heard. 

However in both cases in a live music performance there is no alternative reference for the ear to compare the music being played with. If you went to a live music performance and were unaware that the musicians were tuned to a reference pitch of A432 or A444 beforehand it is almost a certainty you wouldn't ever be able to tell.

The idea that either of these pitches have some profound effect on the brain is likely due to the power of suggestion, someone says if you listen to music tuned to a reference pitch of 432hz or 444hz something will happen inside your brain, therefore you believe something will happen when you listen to it and when they finally play that music for you if anything seems even slightly out of the ordinary during your listening experience you take that as proof.
The new agey claims that these tunings have some sort of effect on your spiritual being are completely unverifiable claims as there is no way to measure changes in the spiritual being (let alone even prove that the spirit itself exists) and should therefore be ignored.
I've also heard claims that these have healing properties which is somehow even more batshit insane than most claims from believers in homeopathic/new age medicine and is where I draw the line. If someone decides to make music tuned to these reference pitches and markets it as "healing music" they are preying on the weak and the desperate and that is despicable.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 22, 2012)

Quiet Chris, you are ruining the theory!


----------



## oompa (Apr 22, 2012)

It is readily apparent from a simple mathematical analysis that A=444Hz and A=432 Hz are harmonically related and both, reportedly, therapeutic. Prove the harmony yourself by simply subtracting 432 from 444. It yields 12; where 1+2=3 in Pythagorean math. Now take 528 and subtract 444 and you also get 12, or 3. Next, take 528 and subtract 432 to get 96; where 9+6=15; and 1+5=6. This result is identical to 5+2+8=15 or 6.


LOL  well I'm 29, and 2+9=11, and 1x1=1 so I am #1 at guitar! DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Metal_Webb (Apr 22, 2012)

> Many musicians, mathematicians, physicians, physicists, and even geneticists, now celebrate the emergence of truth about A=444Hz (C(5)=528Hz) as an apparent carrier wave of LOVE, broadcasting universally from the heart of the electromagnetic energy matrix.(7, 22)



Hmm, many people aye? Lets have a look at those references...


7)Horowitz LG. Walk on Water. Sandpoint, ID: Tetrahedron Press, 2005.
22) Horowitz LG. LOVE528.com website and the online journal HYDROSONICS provides much information on the 528Hz frequency.

Lets have a quick look at the paper title.....

MUSICAL CULT CONTROL: 
THE ROCKEFELLER FOUNDATIONS WAR ON CONSCIOUSNESS THROUGH THE IMPOSITION OF A=440HZ STANDARD TUNING

by
Leonard G. Horowitz



Nothing like getting 3rd party, independent evidence to back up your claims.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm going to start citing people from these forums for future papers I write


----------



## Dayn (Apr 22, 2012)

Forty-four O'Hertz? I knew the Irish were planning something, _I KNEW IT WUZ DEM_


----------



## KingAenarion (Apr 22, 2012)

Don't Machine Head tune down 31cents?


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Apr 22, 2012)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Why was 440hz really chosen if other frequencies had a more appealing sound



Better for brain control. Duh.


----------



## Ckackley (Apr 22, 2012)

And Pantera tuned a 1/4 flat or something like that ?? Didn't help Phil's voice any ... :-/


----------



## Asrial (Apr 22, 2012)

Based on this...
Fuckit, all my future songs will be 17.5 cents flat.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Apr 22, 2012)

oompa said:


> It is readily apparent from a simple mathematical analysis that A=444Hz and A=432 Hz are harmonically related and both, reportedly, therapeutic. Prove the harmony yourself by simply subtracting 432 from 444. It yields 12; where 1+2=3 in Pythagorean math. Now take 528 and subtract 444 and you also get 12, or 3. Next, take 528 and subtract 432 to get 96; where 9+6=15; and 1+5=6. This result is identical to 5+2+8=15 or 6.
> 
> 
> LOL  well I'm 29, and 2+9=11, and 1x1=1 so I am #1 at guitar! DEAL WITH IT


----------



## matt397 (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Fred the Shred (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, no! My plot to dominate mankind via my A440 albums has been uncovered!

What a load of crap!


----------



## leandroab (Apr 22, 2012)

Asrial said:


> Based on this...
> Fuckit, all my future songs will be 17.5 cents flat.



Yes, my reference is now 666 Hz


----------



## AxeHappy (Apr 22, 2012)

When I was in recording school we had to record stuff over some German Symphony music that one of my teachers had recorded. 

He had to tell all us wanking guitar players to re-tune to A442. Apparently that's what symphonies tune to in Germany. 

You'd have no idea just listening to it though.


----------



## Jakke (Apr 22, 2012)

QUICK! SOMEONE MUST ALERT TUNEINRECORDS!

He, the only vangard against the conspiracy, he cannot be left out! 
I have also alerted fellow truthseekers Chopra and Icke, they are currently probing the astral dimensions for answers as to how we can stop this blight.

THIS IS GOING TO BE ROSWELL ALL OVER AGAIN! OH GAWD, NOT ROSWELL AGAIN!!


----------



## MrGignac (Apr 22, 2012)

I think they changed the tuning because the of the instruments back then needed to be louder in the concert halls, thats all. no mind control notes.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Apr 22, 2012)

Y no mention of Greek's outlawing certain modes for fear people would be lazy and indulgent if they listened to Lydian music? :disappoint:

It's really old!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Musical_mode


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 22, 2012)

There has been a topic on this a few years and it was hilarious. I believe some of the posts came down to "but using 432hz give you nicer numbers".
Discussion on 432hz

There are a lot of Dutch websites on 432hz (for some reason, out of our 17 million people, a fucking LOAD love their conspiracy theories...) and they're all related to Zionist/Nazi/UFO/Illuminati conspiracies.

Thing is, a lot of the "432hz sounds better!" samples I've heard sound better because they not only changed the frequency but also seem to have polished the files a bit. It's like downloading a high resolution photograph after having seen the awfully compressed Facebook version. Of course it's going to look better.


----------



## Necris (Apr 22, 2012)

UnderTheSign said:


> There has been a topic on this a few years and it was hilarious. I believe some of the posts came down to "but using 432hz give you nicer numbers".
> Discussion on 432hz
> 
> There are a lot of Dutch websites on 432hz (for some reason, out of our 17 million people, a fucking LOAD love their conspiracy theories...) and they're all related to Zionist/Nazi/UFO/Illuminati conspiracies.
> ...



That's the thing the reference pitch may give nicer numbers but at the end of the day the size of the intervals don't change within the system being utilized for composition (presumably the usual 12-edo), whether tuned to the reference pitch of A 432, 439.6, 440, 444 the temperament itself doesn't change. C to C# in 12-edo is still 100 cents regardless of your reference pitch and due to that fact no change in reference pitch fixes the inaccuracies inherent in any tempered system. A major third in 12-edo will still be 13 2/3 cents too sharp and a minor third will be 15 2/3 cents too flat.

The idea that 432 is somehow more correct may have rose from the fact that the representation of the seventh partial ( a just interval of 7/4 or 968.826 cents)in A 440 12-edo is sharp by roughly 31 cents (represented as 1000 cents in 12-edo) and lowering the tuning by roughly 31 cents and reaching 432hz will fix the issue of the A440 tuned 12 tone systems inaccurate reproduction of that partial, but people seem to glaze over the fact that this comes at the cost of making reproductions of other partials either too sharp or too flat. 

This is just like what would happen if you were to tune your guitar to reproduce the most pure representation of an A minor chord, pure in the terms of western music meaning minimal "beating" between notes. The A minor chord would sound perfect and other chords would sound terribly off.


----------



## Waelstrum (Apr 22, 2012)

UnderTheSign said:


> There has been a topic on this a few years and it was hilarious. I believe some of the posts came down to "but using 432hz give you nicer numbers".
> Discussion on 432hz
> 
> There are a lot of Dutch websites on 432hz (for some reason, out of our 17 million people, a fucking LOAD love their conspiracy theories...) and they're all related to Zionist/Nazi/UFO/Illuminati conspiracies.
> ...



As I recall, the website cited in that thread had the samples arranged so that you listen to the 432Hz version, then the 440Hz version. They did that so you get the 432Hz as your reference point. Then when you listen to the 440Hz version it sounds sharp.


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 22, 2012)

Metal_Webb said:


> Hmm, many people aye? Lets have a look at those references...
> 
> 7)Horowitz LG. Walk on Water. Sandpoint, ID: Tetrahedron Press, 2005.
> 22) Horowitz LG. LOVE528.com website and the online journal HYDROSONICS provides much information on the 528Hz frequency.
> ...


Yeah i've spent some time studying Leonard Horowitz' websites, the A432 sites etc. and they are totally full of krap. I'm not being defensive and quick to change the subject as stated in the first post, this stuff can be shot down in flames very easily.

Personally i do like to harmonise my microtonal scales to astronomical frequencies instead of A440, but simply because i like the idea and think some variety in frequency is a good thing. Any frequency is fine, none are harmful.

There is a related issue that music across the world is being modernised and increasingly locked to A440 / 12 equal temperament. The result is that only 12 frequencies, plus their octaves, remain from the infinite spectrum of frequency. That could become tiresome and fatiguing. I prefer the idea of variety.

It is as if there were only 12 equallly spaced tempos allowed to be used, plus doubles and halves. No one would stand for it ...
"I wanna use 79.31 bpm, that's the groove that feels right!"
"Can't use that it's out of tempo!"


----------



## ixlramp (Apr 22, 2012)

I made this image that shows the year frequency transposed up by many octaves until it becomes a beat, then an audible tone, and finally a frequency of light, the background colour is precisely matched to this light frequency.






You can see that the value of A4 that results in a C# in tune with the year frequency (in 12 equal temperament) is 432.098Hz, which i believe is where A432Hz originally came from as Necris stated, but the idiots dropped the .098 to make it more catchy.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 22, 2012)

Waelstrum said:


> As I recall, the website cited in that thread had the samples arranged so that you listen to the 432Hz version, then the 440Hz version. They did that so you get the 432Hz as your reference point. Then when you listen to the 440Hz version it sounds sharp.


Yeah, that too. Ironic how they're claiming people are being mislead, while they're (probably knowingly) doing it themselves.


----------



## Origin (Apr 22, 2012)

I was going to print this article off so I could wipe my ass with it, but wiping my ass with something already so full of shit wouldn't make much sense.


----------



## Tang (Apr 23, 2012)

oompa said:


> It is readily apparent from a simple mathematical analysis that A=444Hz and A=432 Hz are harmonically related and both, reportedly, therapeutic. Prove the harmony yourself by simply subtracting 432 from 444. It yields 12; where 1+2=3 in Pythagorean math. Now take 528 and subtract 444 and you also get 12, or 3. Next, take 528 and subtract 432 to get 96; where 9+6=15; and 1+5=6. This result is identical to 5+2+8=15 or 6.
> 
> 
> LOL  well I'm 29, and 2+9=11, and 1x1=1 so I am #1 at guitar! DEAL WITH IT


----------



## groovemasta (Apr 23, 2012)

Lets all just stop this terrorism by not tuning anymore


----------



## Faine (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## makeitreign (Apr 24, 2012)

After building your entire life around the notion that A=440hz, you can't avoid reading this.

It really works guise.


----------

